# Rooster limping



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Poor Norman, 8 months old silver laced Wyandotte, started limping today, he was absolutely fine this morning, been free ranging all day and now limping on what looks to be both legs  is it possible as his spurs are coming through he is just a bit in pain?? His legs look a bit red. Or is this just the Mareks?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Is he limping on one leg or two?


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks to be both legs


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Growing spurs dont cause pain. The red streaks in both legs are hormones flowing which is completely normal for his age. As far as Norman limping on both legs, is it possible he injured himself by jumping down from a high roost or other other high place?
Seminolewind is the Marek's expert.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Very possible. He was. Excuse the pun. Running around like a headless chicken today. Up in the trees. On the porch. All over the place. I already have Mareks within my flock and he has shown symptoms before. I guess we shall see in the next few days


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do think time will tell. I had 2 roos that got symptoms a month apart, 8mos and 9mos. Lameness that looked better then looked worse, and eventually got worse and couldn't walk. If you have Marek's in your flock, and your 8 month old rooster is lame, and it starts to get worse, it's probably Marek's unless you can find another reason. Did you want to try multi-B vitamins? Sometimes a lameness is from a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks, I have bought the vitamin B and started Oregano oil in their water. I must say I feel he is looking a lot better this morning, I have also been rubbing his legs with Aloe Vera oil. Just a waiting game now, I will let you know if he gets back to normal!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan. Is it a multi B vitamin?


----------

